
Apple Closes All Its Stores Outside China over Coronavirus - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-closes-all-its-stores-outside-china-over-coronavirus-11584172214
======
onedognight
This is a better link

    
    
      https://nr.apple.com/d2i8k921J0

------
BearOso
If you’re wondering why, just think how hands-on Apple stores are. Their
entire purpose is touching things others have touched.

------
fphhotchips
I can't read this past the paywall - are they planning to pay their non-salary
staff?

E: Nevermind, per the Verge, they are.

~~~
busymom0
They are and they are also matching employee donations two to one.

~~~
qzx_pierri
It’s so hard to dislike Apple when they do things like this, AND seem to
(somewhat) give a damn about privacy.

